# Translating lieder/chansons/libretti, etc.



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Words, stanzas, strophes of a particular poem set to the music i.e. lieder, chansons, etc... as well as opera libretti which you have such problem(s) to understand... let's help eachother with the translation. 

The thread will be indexed in the next post.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Purposely left for the index...


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, here I go first...



Il_Penseroso said:


> Any ladies or gentlemen from Norway around here who could help me by giving a simple literal translation (I don't need a poetic one) to this Aasmund Vinje's poem set into music by Grieg in his Op.33 (12 Songs after Vinje)? The language is Nynorsk I suppose. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Fyremål
> 
> ...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dear Il_Penseroso my google translate give the translation, is that alright?


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Dear Il_Penseroso my google translate give the translation, is that alright?


Thank you very much dear Pugg. Well, let's see how it has been done...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Thank you very much dear Pugg. Well, let's see how it has been done...


Fyremål

The road white,
on a wild road,
forward to go
and finished yet:
we towards the goal
may soleis hold
otherwise we will
on the road fall.

Still another year
over steep trays,
piles and hamlets
and hope to slack,
mountains and lakes
and fjord that breaks,
river that flies,
and a waterfall that sounds like,
must we walk
and the roadside danger.

Had to makti
and the merry be!
Come on, please!
we tear together.
For that guild
is gant and fun

Safe and sturdy
our Norwegian we speak.
Same
kind of goal we grind.

Big was short
we should carry,
when we refuse


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Fyremål
> 
> The road white,
> on a wild road,
> ...


Thanks... :tiphat: well I gave it to the google translator and the result was quite the same of yours. a couple of words seem to be untranslatable. referring to places or persons perhaps or very archaic words... i have no idea. 

The road white,
on a wild road,
forward to go
and finished yet:
we towards the goal
may soleis hold
otherwise we will
on the road fall.

Still another year
over steep trays,
piles and hamlets
and hope to slack,
mountains and lakes
and fjord that breaks,
river that flies,
and a waterfall that sounds like,
must we walk
and the roadside danger.

Had to *makti*
and the merry be!
Come on, please!
we tear together.
For that guild
is *gant* and fun

Safe and sturdy
our Norwegian we speak.
Same
kind of goal we grind.

Big was short
we should carry,
when we refuse
*Å Norske vera.*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Dear Il_Penseroso my google translate give the translation, is that alright?


I did found the member I was talking about, however, not from Norway but from Finland.
Bertali is the nickname.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I did found the member I was talking about, however, not from Norway but from Finland.
> Bertali is the nickname.




Anyway thanks for the help and follow up :tiphat::kiss:


----------

